

A Renaissance Merchant's Book of Fashion - drjohnson
http://theappendix.net/blog/2014/6/a-renaissance-merchants-book-of-fashion

======
coldcode
Fascinating. Reading the article they mentioned what surely has to be the
oddest medicine ever: powdered mummies.

~~~
richardwigley
This article has a section on Mummy - apparently it had become an accepted
treatment for a wide selection of ailments. [http://www.artinsociety.com/the-
life-and-death-of-mummy-brow...](http://www.artinsociety.com/the-life-and-
death-of-mummy-brown.html)

Mummy, or “mumia”, was typically the ground-up body, or body parts, applied
topically to be rubbed on, or mixed into drinks to swallow. Its medical
benefits were proclaimed in standard pharmacopoeia and extensively promoted by
physicians, apothecaries and barber-surgeons [18]. By the 16th and 17th
centuries it had become one of the most common drugs found in the
apothecaries’ shops of Europe [19].

